# Superman/Doomsday: Trailer



## Lord Snow (Jul 9, 2007)

The Trailer for Superman/Doomsday has come out:





What do you guys think?


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Jul 9, 2007)

That movie looks sweet.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

wow, that movie looks way awesome. i cant wait for it to come out...ima collecting all the comic movies for mah archives...yup yup


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2007)

lame, i thought it was the trailer for live action movie


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 10, 2007)

and to think...i thought it was a sequal to superman returns.....


but its not =[


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 10, 2007)

LoL on the voice, soo american and the catch frase in the end: "Own it today"


----------



## carnage (Jul 13, 2007)

Only an hour and ten minutes for like a 400 something pages book?? Wow sounds like its going to leave a lot of stuff out from the comics.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 13, 2007)

carnage said:


> Only an hour and ten minutes for like a 400 something pages book?? Wow sounds like its going to leave a lot of stuff out from the comics.


well there is no Justice League(Booster, Ice etc..)
no Superboy(because of licensing or something) and I think theres no Cyborg Superman, or was it Eradicator... Steel?

anyway, it looks good, though I'd rather they did another season of JLU... damn it I want to know what happened to Lex and Darkseid!

cant wait for the New Frontier though, which will be a couple of months after this one.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jul 14, 2007)

Bah, I say skip it and go directly to _New Frontier_.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2007)

Weird. It's the same animation company that did the animated series, but Superman, Lex, and Louis have like total new face appearances.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2007)

Watching Superman and Doomsday beat the crap out of each other. What's not to like?

This battle is what I'm most looking forward to with the new live-action movies. hopefully they don't screw it up like what they did with Venom


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 14, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Weird. It's the same animation company that did the animated series, but Superman, Lex, and Louis have like total new face appearances.


its not part of the animated series' continuity...


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 14, 2007)

Aren't they doing a similar straight-to-DVD original movie with the teen titans? Just like this movie it's also is supposed to follow the comic book continuity rather than the animated cartoon.

In anycase, I'll probably downloaded it just out of curiosity.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2007)

Might be aired on Cartoon Network.


----------



## Hio (Jul 14, 2007)

W00T O.O....


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 14, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> lame, i thought it was the trailer for live action movie



rofl same. Still, the cartoon looks promising.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2007)

So fucking lame, please put it's a cartoon in the thread title.


----------



## tgre (Jul 15, 2007)

God... this looks soo ghey...

not going to watch -_-... Superman deserves better.


----------



## carnage (Jul 15, 2007)

Havoc said:


> So fucking lame, please put it's a cartoon in the thread title.



you should have known it wasn't live action. no live action superman movie can ever be rated r. and you should have known it would be a cartoon movie  but i guess you arent a real fucking fan.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks interesting so far.


----------



## Ters (Jul 15, 2007)

Argh! I was hoping this would be Live-Action...


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh gawd didnt this happend like a decade or so ago in the comic. I remember I was like in Middle school. I hope the dont mess it up but the fact that it is done by the same animators who did JL it kind of hurts my brain because of the storyline. I will probably watch for the hell of it but it doesnt remind me of what actually happened in the comic.


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh I thought it was a MOVIE like in theaters with actual actors lol. Looks cool I guess.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 18, 2007)

it was AWESOME!!! just got my copy today and it owned so much! very action packed, shame Cyborg Superman, the Eradicator, Superboy and Steel werent included but it still rocked.
though the voices of Superman and Lois(Adam Baldwin and Anne Heche) takes some time getting used to, especially if youve grown up with the TV series voices. 

cant wait for New Frontier.


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 18, 2007)

I also saw it.  Godammn win is all I gotta say.  God I love Superman (Cartoon version, fuck the comic version).  The fight scenes were epic and brutal and I like the fact that it wasn't like the comics.  Far less convoluted and the way Supes comes back actually makes sense.  Good stuff

Indeed, we got another winner coming with New Frontier.  So lucky to have Bruce Timm working on these DTVs.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 19, 2007)

Just got done watching it on VOD. Man, that shyt was niice. Doomsday, Luthor & bad Superman were brutal. I like the way Supes dies & kills Doomsday in this movie compare to how it was done in the comics. The way he's brought back in the movie is far more simpler to understand and comprehend than how the comics had it. A few things I would like to have seen ....

-Doomsday going through the Justice League first before fighting Superman. It doesn't necessarily have to be against the well known members like the original 7.

-Superheroes making small cameos at Supes' funeral. 

-The movie should have been longer. 

If Bryan Singer decides to do a Death of Superman movie. He should seriously consider getting a helping hand from Bruce Timm. Of course they might have to change how Supes dies. Because we already saw Supes in Superman Returns surviving a free fall from space. I'm sure Bruce Timm could come up with something else.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Sep 20, 2007)

My brother bought the movie yesterday and when I saw it I thought it was great. The Superman Doomsday fight was incredible.



> Doomsday, Luthor & bad Superman were brutal.



Yes they were. This movie was very well done.


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

The movie was pretty good but the novel the death and life of superman was way better


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 20, 2007)

I actually prefer this than the comics. with the exception of several things(Cyborg Superman, other heroes).

it was pretty silly for both Superman and Doomsday to die from each others punch all of a sudden, when they've been smacking each other since the start.


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> I actually prefer this than the comics. with the exception of several things(Cyborg Superman, other heroes).
> 
> it was pretty silly for both Superman and Doomsday to die from each others punch all of a sudden, when they've been smacking each other since the start.



punching someone too hard too many times can kill someone in real life too.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 20, 2007)

But not like it did in the comics. I loved how Doomsday was killing people lefta and right, even though they didn't really show it.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 21, 2007)

I saw it last night and did really enjoy it.

I certainly liked that they were shooting for an older audience, with the more realistic violence, the obvious sexual nature of Clark and Lois' relationship and the bits of language. Of course these could have just been seen as explotitive, but in my opinion Timm did an excellent job of making the film have an overall "feel" to it that made these changes work.

It was not a perfect film, but I certainly enjoyed it more then Superman Returns.


----------



## Emery (Sep 23, 2007)

The movie was a lot darker than I was expecting it to be.  It was still AWESOME, though.  Superman vs. Doomsday and Superman vs. Cloneman was just...epic.  I also really loved the salon scene.  How badass was that, really?


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw the movie, I think anyone would enjoy it, even if they aren't fans of Superman or comics in general.

I'm sorry but Doomsday was pure comic relief. I couldn't help but laugh when he would look at someone (or something) cause if that thing moved he would immediately run after it and break it down. A lot of people died nasty at the hands of Doomsday. I remember one guy in the dig site gets bashed into the earth you don't even see his body. I found that hilarious.

I remember reading the comic book when I was a kid though and I remember Superman getting owned by Doomsday, I mean literally, cause in the old design I remember Doomsday had more crystals in his body and whenever Superman would try to punch him it would hurt him, I also remember Doomsday stabbing him with almost every blow cause well, he was nearly covered with crystals before. His design in this movie was different.

Anyway I also enjoyed the clone fight. Lex Luther was kind gay "Who's your daddy?" lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 6, 2008)

it look like CN will show the movie next saturday at 9:00pm

i havent seen it so it a good chance for me.


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2008)

or you could watch it here:

DivX stream/ddl  With Spanish subs though...


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 6, 2008)

i thought it was live action.........

so this is a movie based off of a graphic novel? well, i did like the 90's superman stuffs..........we'll see i guess.


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2008)

you should watch it. It's great Far more darker than I thought it would be though, was kinda surprised when Doomsday started killing people left and right, and also that they actually showed some blood too. Supes vs. Doomsday and Supes vs. Evil Supes was just awesome 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was also pretty surprised over Superman (the clone) killing off Toyman by dropping him on a police car. Took me by surprise indeed.




And yeah, it's based on "The Death of Superman", "A World Without Superman" and "Superman Returns" comic books. But it does leave out some characters (like the Justice League) and subplots.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually, this is suppose to come on Toonami this saturday.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2008)

I hate Superman. 

But I might watch, is it any good?


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 7, 2008)

ooo I read the comic when Superman battles doomsday.... the battle was awesome and gruesome...for once Superman didn't seem that gay to me...
If this movie is anything like the comic then this is a must see for me...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

Is this that shitty cartoon? Don't bother.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> ooo I read the comic when Superman battles doomsday.... the battle was awesome and gruesome...for once Superman didn't seem that gay to me...
> If this movie is anything like the comic then this is a must see for me...


well i heard it was good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

The battle isn't bloody at all, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Superman doesn't actually die.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The battle isn't bloody at all, and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



aww man no blood? that's ok but ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 he doesn't die? now that sux!  ... then wtf does he return from in 'Superman Returns'...



If only Batman could come over to the Marvel side then I can officially hate DC..


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 8, 2008)

This is fail. What the hell is with superman's face?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> aww man no blood? that's ok but ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



He is buried, but is only faking his death. He digs his way out from under the coffin and goes to the north pole or some weird shit like that, from what I remember. Lex clones him, too.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He is buried, but is only faking his death. He digs his way out from under the coffin and goes to the north pole or some weird shit like that, from what I remember. Lex clones him, too.




*Spoiler*: __ 



.. now if he went into a coma or sumthing and then dug his way out.. I can understand
but faking his death? What a pussy! ... 
why couldn't they just stick to the comics storyline...o well thanx anyway...



If they want Superman to look 'cool' ever again they really need to make a live action version of this and stop messing around with that baldy Lex Luthor...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it has been a while since I watched it. I think he did actually get beaten to near-death. But, he dug his way out, and faked being dead for X number of months while his clone rampaged around Metropolis. Still fairly gay if you ask me.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it has been a while since I watched it. I think he did actually get beaten to near-death. But, he dug his way out, and faked being dead for X number of months while his clone rampaged around Metropolis. Still fairly gay if you ask me.



true...I always thought Superman was a one-dimensional character...and not to mention  his biggest threat is a baby face lookin bald dude...
Doomsday was the lone bright spot and they managed to screw that up too (well at least in the animated version)...


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the movie, he was thought to be dead, and then buried. Then, 17 days later, Supermans robot at the Fortress of Solitude noticed a pulse signature from him, showing that he was alive. Lex managed to clone Superman by using a drop of Superman's blood after the battle, and then made the clone steal the real Superman's "dead" body. Then, the clone resurfaced from the grave, pretending to be the real Superman, and protecting Metropolis. Superman's real body was kept at LexCorp, but was soon stolen by Superman's robot, who finally registered another pulse 17 days later. Then, later on, Superman wakes up at the Fortress of Solitude, wondering why he's still alive. The robot then explains that his pulse was so low, to allow his body to heal faster.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 10, 2008)

I have to watch this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

That's what she said.

Seriously though, this is missable. It was semi-entertaining, I guess, but don't waste your money on it.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 10, 2008)

It didn't suck like I expected.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

It's okay, but it's still a bastardization of the real deal.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2008)

thought it was live action


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 12, 2008)

well i saw it it was pretty good

the only things i din't like was Superman and Lex face and the Lex wo your daddy part.

at first i din't like lois voice but i kinda got use to it by the end.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 13, 2008)

Just saw the showing of the movie on Cartoon Network.  It sucked.


----------



## Let it Bleed (Jul 13, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Just saw the showing of the movie on Cartoon Network.  It sucked.



The one on Cartoon Network was edited.They cut out all the hard hits/impacts,Doomsday's neck snapping spree and superman coughing a ton of blood.

uncut version-


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2008)

Eradicator+Conner Kent+Steel>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>. Clone Superman


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2008)

Dear god, Toonami's edits were terrible. I counted like 10 in the Doomsday fight alone


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 15, 2008)

The Doomsday fight was short, The whole movie was about his damn clone/ Lex.
Lol @ Toyman dying


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2008)

I really quite liked it.

I was worried it was just going to be 70 mins of him fighting Doomsday and eventually dying at the end. In truth, I was pretty impressed with the plot, given I went in expecting nothing. Though I wish that Kryptonite thing in Dark Superman's head turned out to actually be something good that would help control him, and so by taking it out, the Dark Superman actually threatened the world or something without meaning to.

The animation for the fight scenes was brilliant. There were some talented artists and art directors there. However, the animation for everything else was just plain awful. People moved so blockily and stiff. I also hated the tears, just these white lines, worse than anime tears.

The acting was alright. I felt Baldwin could've done a lot more range for Superman. James Marsters was fucking winsome as Luthor. Lois Lane's actress was alright overall, but her crying wasn't worth the free download.


----------

